# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  "Английский язык -- самый трудный в мире".

## russiafreak17

Привет всем! У меня маленький вопрос для вас. Ваши мнения будут мне очень интересные.  ::   
Я американец, так что английский язык -- родной для меня. Здесь в Америке часто говорят, что английский -- самый трудный язык в мире для тех, кто не знает. Я не уверен, что это можно с уверенностью сказать. То есть, много языков похожие на английский, или наоборот. Французский, немецкий, шведский, нидерландский -- так много похожих слов, правил грамматики, и т. д.  
Думаю, что большинству японским людям трудно из-за непохожих грамматики и произношения. Кажется, что у многих мексиканцев/других носителей испанского языка тоже трудности с произношением. Лично у меня сейчас никакой идеи -- я даже знаю русскую женщину, у которой почти нет акцента. Она мне один раз сказала, что она находила как изучающая английский язык очень легко! 
Я знаю хорошо, что это непростой вопрос. Однако, как вы думаете? Вы находите английский язык сложный, или нет? Спасибо всем за ответы!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Привет, *russiafreak17*. Ты задал интересный вопрос.  ::  
The easiest languages for a Russian speaker are (obviously) Slavic languages, particularly Ukrainian and Belorussian, and to a lesser extent Polish, Czech and others. They have a lot of similarities with Russian. 
In regard to non-Slavic languages I'd say that English is *one of the easiest* (along with Spanish and Italian which are even easier to learn). The trickiest parts are probably articles and tenses (Future Perfect Continious and such.. I'm still unsure what it's for  :: ) English pronounciation differs a lot from Russian, but most Russians (if they try) can easily overcome common obstacles like rolling Rs, and usually their accents are not so strong as Hollywood leads us to beleive. French pronunciation is much harder to learn, for example. 
All of the said above my personal opinion, of course. I do not speak any other non-Slavic languages, but I tried to learn some, and I found German and Chinese to be exceptionally hard. I never felt like this about English.

----------


## Leha von Stiller

Я не думаю, что он самый сложный. Но он и не самый простой. Английская орфография, например, создает самые большие проблемы для начинающих, независимо от их родного языка. А для меня, например, французская орфография ещё хуже ::  Мне кажется, что если я научусь говорить по-французски, это никак не поможет мне на нем писать, и наоборот. Действительно, самые лёгкие языки - это похожие на родной язык изучающего. Мне, например, польский даётся очень легко, хотя он и считается одним из сложнейших языков мира.

----------


## Bumblebee

Ill disagree with replies above.
Не изучал углубленно ничего, кроме английского, но по поверхностным представлениям скажу, что он один из простейших. Очень маленькие слова, относительная простота с грамматикой, плюс большое количество слов-иностранного происхождения облегчает понимание. 
Русский довольно сложный. Помимо падежей тут еще масса нестандартных словосочетаний и оборотов. Поэтому выражаю большое уважение изучающим славянские языки.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ill disagree with replies above.
> Не изучал углубленно ничего, кроме английского, но по поверхностным представлениям скажу, что он один из простейших.

 Так в чем именно ты disagree?  ::  По-моему, все пока согласились, что английский несложный язык.

----------


## sperk

it can't be that hard, it's spoken in every corner of the world.

----------


## Hanna

> it can't be that hard, it's spoken in every corner of the world.

  Are you talking about English? 
Well it's not surprising: People HAVE to speak it to have a professional career in many parts of the world. They will do _whatever it takes_ to learn! English prepositions, colloquialisms are hard to master. Sometimes I forget how hard I struggled with English in my teens, and how awkward and embarassing it felt to first start speaking it with native speakers. I kept thinking I sounded like a parody of my  own nationality, or like a small child, making countless grammatical mistakes.
I can only imagine that it is much harder for Russian speakers than it was for  me, since Russian is more distant from English in every way.  
As for Russian; very, very hard! I don't know if the difficulty is what makes it interesting, cool and challenging... Or whether I would prefer if a simpler language (like Spanish, yeah!) was spoken in Russia so it would be easier to learn. With the amount of time I've put into Russian now, I could have learnt a non-slavic European language almost to fluency. 
I have met Polish and Bulgarian people who have said that they can speak Russian and that it was easier to learn than English, and they speak it better - probably because the grammar and words are more similar (?)

----------


## alexB

Когда народ говорит, что английский – легкий язык, вспоминается Крамаров в «Джельтменах удачи»:
  «_Пойду на крайняк работать переводчиком, английский то я знаю_».

----------


## Hanna

So how many percent of the population of Russia would be able to understand an American film without subtitles/dubbing? 
How many would be able to understand the messages here? 
Does it vary a lot between bigger cities and rural area?

----------


## delog

There are a lot of English (or sounds like English, but taken from, for example, Latin) words in Russian language. Much more than you can imagine. Computer, file, forum, site, freelance, startup, chat, blog... in short almost all computer terms... tank, machine, automobile, stand, crystal, label, brand, summit, telephone, calculator, astronomy, philosophy, mathematics, manager, director, design... And this is only off the top of my head. 
Concerning a most difficult language in the world, I think it is Japanese.

----------


## Hanna

Yeah... I have noticed that... those words are easy!  
I think a lot of those words may have come from German or French though.. but they happen to be something similar in English (there is a LOT of English words that are almost the same as a French word).  
I don't think either Russian or English are the hardest languages to learn. Apparently Korean is harder to learn than both Japanese and Chinese.  
In Europe, Finnish is an incredibly hard language; the grammar is as hard as Russian and it constantly makes up one word to say something that other languages would use two or three words from.  Also the words are not similar to the words in any  other European language apart from Estonian. Even though I went to uni there for almost a year, and it's my neighbouring country and I know tons of Finns, I can only understand a few words here and there. Luckily they also speak Swedish there.

----------


## Eric C.

From what I came across, Finnish words can take FIFTEEN cases. That's just like the most horrible nightmare for its learners. And also I heard, misusing Finnish cases in most instances causes real embarrassment for you're gonna be understood, but in a completely wrong way!!! 
Hanna, what about your Swedish? Is it really easy to learn? Is it MUCH easier than Finnish?

----------


## Hanna

> Hanna, what about your Swedish? Is it really easy to learn? Is it MUCH easier than Finnish?

 Hm... well I think the general consensus is that it is a waste of time to try to learn Finnish unless you plan to live there. I know a couple of people of Finnish origin in Sweden, who were not able to learn it at all and gave up.  
Some of the native Swedish speakers there, don't actually know it well at all. 
It's a language of "the (common) people" though; in Finnish history, the elites of the society there have been speakers of Swedish (mainly) and also Russian in the past. It's a Finno-Ugric language. Somewhere far into Russia is another Finno-Ugric language (people) that is somehow related to Finnish, along with Estonian and Hungarian.  
Swedish has a few grammatical difficulties that English doesn't have, but it is a Germanic language so you get a lot "for free". For people who live and work in Sweden there is not the same degree of leniency with grammar and vocabulary as there is in English. This makes things hard for immigrants. There are some sounds that do not exist in English, mainly rolling R and and a sound like x in Russian. Plus three more letters in the alphabet.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> So how many percent of the population of Russia would be able to understand an American film without subtitles/dubbing? 
> How many would be able to understand the messages here? 
> Does it vary a lot between bigger cities and rural area?

 It's hard to tell. 10-15%, maybe? I guess more people will be able to understand written English, as part of the problem (listening skills) disappear. I know quite a lot of people who can spell certain words, but who have no idea how they are pronounced.
And it's general consensus that more people know English in cities (there's more motivation to study foreign languages and more exposure to people from different countries), than in rural areas. 
But I must admit, it's a weird situation.
Allmost everyone in Russia and CIS studied English at some point of life (it's a foreign language #1 at schools), but few can really keep a conversation. I guess there's not enough exposure to English, after all. Moreover school program rarely prepares learners for real life situations. When I was a kid we spent crazy amount of time learning abstract vocabulary, but no one knew how to ask where we could wash our hands. It means that even those who do put effort into studying are often unable to use English when they need it.

----------


## Basil77

> It's hard to tell. 10-15%, maybe?

 Are you joking? My guess - less than 5%. In big cities maybe 5-7% in the best case. I know English better than most of my aquaitances, but still, when I watch an American movie without subtitles/dubbing I understand less rhan 50%  :: .    

> In Europe, Finnish is an incredibly hard language; the grammar is as hard as Russian and it constantly makes up one word to say something that other languages would use two or three words from. Also the words are not similar to the words in any other European language apart from Estonian.

 AFAIK Finnish is also related to Hungarian and also to the languages of Finno-Ugric minorities in Russia.

----------


## Eric C.

> Allmost everyone in Russia and CIS studied English at some point of life (it's a foreign language #1 at schools), but few can really keep a conversation. I guess there's not enough exposure to English, after all. Moreover school program rarely prepares learners for real life situations. When I was a kid we spent crazy amount of time learning abstract vocabulary, but no one knew how to ask where we could wash our hands. It means that even those who do put effort into studying are often unable to use English when they need it.

 Also people from CIS countries are known by their extremely weird accent. =))

----------


## Hanna

> Are you joking? My guess - less than 5%. In big cities maybe 5-7% in the best case. I know English better than most of my aquaitances, but still, when I watch an American movie without subtitles/dubbing I understand less rhan 50% .

 Really? But you write it really well!  Maybe people think it's just more trouble than it's worth? Or - just lack of opportunity to practice? 
Some people on the forum have good/bad days with English.  ::   
I am reading a British-American guidebook on Russia, Ukraine and Belarus and one of the things they do for every chapter, is make snidy comments about local peoples ability to speak English, the standard of translated menus in various restaurants, museums etc. If they see this as a problem, they should mention it once, and then stop banging on about it. It's rather arrogant and presumptious. There is lots of other irritating things about this book too.    

> AFAIK Finnish is also related to Hungarian and also to the languages of Finno-Ugric minorities in Russia.

  Thanks! I was thinking of one particular people that I heard of in the 1990s but I couldn't remember the name. From your article, it was *the Maris. Witch people!* There was lots of interest in these Russian "Finno-Ugric" people in Finland while I studied there - lots of TV features and articles about them. I remember watching a really interesting programs on Mari El and the Maris.

----------


## sperk

> Allmost everyone in Russia and CIS studied English at some point of life (it's a foreign language #1 at schools), but few can really keep a conversation.

 I don't think that's unusual. I "taught" English at a college in Thailand and the 3rd and 4th year students majoring in English could barely sustain a broken conversation for more than 2 or 3 sentences. I've heard of people getting Phds in French but who can't follow a conversation on the street.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Are you joking? My guess - less than 5%. In big cities maybe 5-7% in the best case.

 I guess I was overly optimistic. )) Anyway, I tried to include everyone who supposedly can understand at least 80% of what's said on screen. I doubt there are many people who are absolutely fluent and can understand 100%. I can't. And I know English pretty well, comparing to other people I know.  

> I don't think that's unusual. I "taught" English at a college in Thailand and the 3rd and 4th year students majoring in English could barely sustain a broken conversation for more than 2 or 3 sentences. I've heard of people getting Phds in French but who can't follow a conversation on the street.

 Yes, it's very common. Most people after 5-6 years of English classes master only basics. There must be something wrong with the way we are taught. then. =/  

> I am reading a British-American guidebook on Russia, Ukraine and Belarus and one of the things they do for every chapter, is make snidy comments about local peoples ability to speak English, the standard of translated menus in various restaurants, museums etc. If they see this as a problem, they should mention it once, and then stop banging on about it. It's rather arrogant and presumptious.

 Menus and signs are endless source of jokes here too. I agree that it's somewhat arrogant to expect that everywhere you go people MUST know your language (in this case, English), and they must know it well, otherwise they are stupid. But I believe that in real life (authors of this guide aside) people are much more tolerant, English-speaking tourists included.  
Local specific is that people do not especially care about "englicizing" their services. These horrible menu translations were probably made by a waitress or owner's schoolkid, or even online tranlsator. Why bother? It's not like there are throngs of foreigners milling around.  ::   ::  
BTW, this happens everywhere. Russian tourists find menus in Russian just as hilarious. 
"Onion взрывает баранину" (Fried mutton with onion), "Суп сладостной мозоли" (Sweet corn soup), and much more: Русский язык по-турецки - Приколы на ЯПлакалъ Меню тайского ресторана в переводе на русский язык.. Комментарии : LiveInternet - Российский Сервис Онлайн-Дневников DoUpadu.com - Китайское меню для русских

----------


## Basil77

> Really? But you write it really well! Maybe people think it's just more trouble than it's worth? Or - just lack of opportunity to practice?

 I can write something understandable in English only thanks to this forum, when I came here 4 years ago I couldn't write a simple sentence without constantly refering with on-line translator.  ::  And yes, the lack of opportunity to practice is the main reason I think, at least in my case: I never spoke to a native English speaker in my life and have very little listening practice due to the lack of free time.

----------


## Basil77

> "Onion взрывает баранину" (Fried mutton with onion), "Суп сладостной мозоли" (Sweet corn soup), and much more: Русский язык по-турецки - Приколы на ЯПлакалъ Меню тайского ресторана в переводе на русский язык.. Комментарии : LiveInternet - Российский Сервис Онлайн-Дневников DoUpadu.com - Китайское меню для русских

 Yeah, that's rather typical, I just returned from vacation in Egypt a couple of weeks ago (and no, I wasn't eaten by a shark  :: ), the hotel where I were was rather large (about 1500 rooms) and about 90% tourists were Russian, but still the signs in Russian were of similar ridiculousness and most staff (exept some barmen and animators) didn't speak Russian at all. For example, when I asked room-service to bring an ash-tray (пепельницу) in my room, they brought a toilet paper.  ::

----------


## sperk

Is "Man and wife lung slice" or "strange juice" on the menu? China rules when it comes to hilarious signs: Chinglish! Hilarious examples of signs lost in translation | Mail Online

----------


## Eric C.

> Is "Man and wife lung slice" or "strang juice" on the menu? China rules when it comes to hilarious signs: Chinglish! Hilarious examples of signs lost in translation | Mail Online

 OMG, what do the Chinese do to their own people?!  ::

----------


## russiafreak17

Спасибо всем за ответы! Мне конечно очень интересно.  
Я бы  хотел добавить что-то: большинство моих друзей здесь в Америке считают изучением иностранных языков крайно трудным. В моей школе только можно изучать испанский язык, и почти все думают, что он трудный. Им скучно заниматься, и несколько учеников думают, что мы не должны учить испанский ("Если они хотят прийти в нашу страну, то им нужно выучить наш язык, а не наоборот!").  
Мне кажется, что большинству людей дается испанский язык довольно легко из-за простой грамматики, похожих слов и т. д. Я совсем не хочу быть высокомерным, но по-моему нужно сам хотеть учить иностранный язык, чтобы получить большой успех (конечно^^). Прежде всего надо иметь хорошее отношение к иностранным языкам и культурам, это самая важная вещь.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Спасибо всем за ответы! Мне конечно очень интересно. 
> Я бы  хотел добавить *кое-что*: большинство моих друзей здесь в Америке  считают *изучение*м иностранных языков крайн*е* трудным. В моей школе только  можно изучать только испанский язык, и почти все думают, что он трудный. Им  скучно заниматься, и *некоторые* ученик*и* думают, что мы не должны учить  испанский ("Если они хотят прийти в нашу страну, то им нужно выучить наш  язык, а не наоборот!").  
> Мне кажется, что большинству людей дается испанский язык довольно легко  из-за простой грамматики, похожих слов и т. д. Я совсем не хочу быть  высокомерным, но по-моему нужно сам*ому* хотеть учить иностранный язык, чтобы *достичь* большо*го* успех*а* (конечно^^). Прежде всего надо иметь хорошее  отношение к иностранным языкам и культурам, это сам*ое* важн*ое* вещь.

  ::

----------


## Winifred

> I can write something understandable in English only thanks to this forum, when I came here 4 years ago I couldn't write a simple sentence without constantly refering with on-line translator.  And yes, the lack of opportunity to practice is the main reason I think, at least in my case: I never spoke to a native English speaker in my life and have very little listening practice due to the lack of free time.

 Basil77, that is very comforting.  Although I have a masters in English literature, my Russian grammar remains awful!  I continue to read (when I have time), which helps, but I must admit the English discussions are so interesting that I often stray over here. 
My Russian mother had no trouble with English grammar, but she thought English spelling was rough.  Although, why, through the years, she should find it tough always puzzled me  :: . 
I visited Estonia this past summer, and would like to add that to the list of difficult languages (see Finnish, above). Lovely people, though, both the Estonians and the ethnic Russians! 
I've heard that Vietnamese has 24 cases, would like to add it to the list of difficult languages! English isn't so bad!!

----------


## russiafreak17

Огромное спасибо! Это очень полезно для меня.  ::

----------


## gsold

I want to add that if you know foreign language you can see things differently. Language shapes the way of thinking. This make you unique and broadens your opportunities in life.

----------


## Winifred

Извините! Этот ветка [thread?] русского языка. Я перевожу 
в скором времени!    

> Basil77, that is very comforting. Although I have a masters in English literature, my Russian grammar remains awful! I continue to read (when I have time), which helps, but I must admit the English discussions are so interesting that I often stray over here. 
> My Russian mother had no trouble with English grammar, but she thought English spelling was rough. Although, why, through the years, she should find it tough always puzzled me . 
> I visited Estonia this past summer, and would like to add that to the list of difficult languages (see Finnish, above). Lovely people, though, both the Estonians and the ethnic Russians! 
> I've heard that Vietnamese has 24 cases, would like to add it to the list of difficult languages! English isn't so bad!!

----------


## Winifred

> Basil77, that is very comforting. Although I have a masters in English literature, my Russian grammar remains awful! I continue to read (when I have time), which helps, but I must admit the English discussions are so interesting that I often stray over here. 
> My Russian mother had no trouble with English grammar, but she thought English spelling was rough. Although, why, through the years, she should find it tough always puzzled me . 
> I visited Estonia this past summer, and would like to add that to the list of difficult languages (see Finnish, above). Lovely people, though, both the Estonians and the ethnic Russians! 
> I've heard that Vietnamese has 24 cases, would like to add it to the list of difficult languages! English isn't so bad!!

  

> Извините! Этот ветка [thread?] русского языка. Я перевожу 
> в скором времени!

 Ok, here goes!  Basil77, это очень утешительно. Хотя у меня есть мастера в английской литературе, моя русская грамматика остается ужасно! Я продолжаю читать (когда есть время), который помогает, но я должна признать, английский дискуссии - так интересно, что я часто приходят сюда.  Моя мать русская не была ни проблем с английской грамматики, но она думала, что английское написание было трудно.  Alth*ou*gh, why, thr*ou*gh the years, she sh*ou*ld find it t*ou*gh always puzzled me . (Эта фраза –шутка; "ou" произносится по-разному каждый раз) (This sentence is a joke; "ou" is pronounced differently each time)  Я посетила Эстонию этим летом, и хотела бы добавить, что в список сложных языков (см. финский, выше). Прекрасние люди, и эстонцы и русские!  Я слышала,что вьетнамский язык имеет 24 падежей и хотела бы сказать, что в список сложных языков, тоже. Английский язык не так трудно!

----------


## lexxalex

В русском языке очень много нюансов (специфики,тонкостей). Например одну и ту же фразу можно сказать с разной интонацией и смысл кардинально меняется. К примеру очень важна расстановка запятых. Фраза: 1-вариант "Казнить, нельзя помиловать!" (в этом варианте говориться только о наказании); 2-вариант "Казнить нельзя, помиловать!" (в этом варианте говорится только об освобождении от наказания). Есть ли такие нюансы в английском языке?

----------


## Eric C.

> В русском языке очень много нюансов (специфики,тонкостей). Например одну и ту же фразу можно сказать с разной интонацией и смысл кардинально меняется. К примеру очень важна расстановка запятых. Фраза: 1-вариант "Казнить, нельзя помиловать!" (в этом варианте говориться только о наказании); 2-вариант "Казнить нельзя, помиловать!" (в этом варианте говорится только об освобождении от наказания). Есть ли такие нюансы в английском языке?

 The classic phrase: Panda eats(,) shoots and leaves.

----------


## lexxalex

> The classic phrase: Panda eats(,) shoots and leaves.

   Объясните суть выражения - Панда ест(,) побеги и листья.

----------


## Eric C.

> Объясните суть выражения - Панда ест(,) побеги и листья.

 Or, "Панда ест, стреляет и уходит."

----------


## lexxalex

Привет Eric C.
Вы хотите сказать, что одно и тоже выражение имеет двоякий смысл и где в данном случае находится запятая - значения не имеет. Все зависит от контекста, где данное выражение употребляется. Я правильно Вас понял?

----------


## chaika

A colleague recently told Roger Gould, a sociologist at the University of Chicago, about a lecture, place uncertain, referring to double negatives.  Every language, the lecturer observed, has a construction in which two negatives make a positive.  But in English, he said, there's no construction in which two positives make a negative.   
From the hall came the perfect, anonymous response:  "Yeah, right."   
>одно и тоже выражение имеет двоякий смысл и где в данном случае находится запятая - значения не имеет
нет. Все значение зависит от запятой.  
Panda eats shoots and leaves. П ест (shoots, leaves). глагол + 2 имени сущ. 
Panda eats, shoots and leaves. П ест, стреляет и уходит. три глагола.

----------


## lexxalex

Привет Чайка!
Спасибо тебе за доходчивое объяснение, теперь буду знать. 
Ранее, когда я учился в школе, изучал французский язык, а перейдя в другую школу, где не было учителей французского языка, пришлось изучать немецкий язык. Если бы я знал, то лучше  с самого начала изучал английский язык. Теперь он - язык международного общения.

----------


## lexxalex

Привет, Чайка! 
В русском языке есть понятие ударной буквы в слоге (слог - часть слова с гласной буквой) и при произношении такого слова имеет большое значение его смысл.
Например:
1) мука (ударение на первом слоге означает мучение, душевное страдание);
2) мука (ударение на последнем слоге означает зерно, измельченное в порошок для приготовления хлеба). 
Есть ли в английском языке ударение в слогах, меняется ли смысл таких слов?

----------


## Aurelian

Английский язык - очень сложный язык. И сложность заключается в произношении, не слышно слов. Слышно мычание, мурлыканье, звуки напоминающие когда полощут горло, но самих слов как таковых не слышно... такое впечатление что их там просто нет. Язык легко учится, когда слышны слова, когда их не слышно, ты не знаешь что искать в словаре, ты даже не знаешь, что ты не знаешь. Вся фонетика построена на дефектах речи, я лично испытываю внутренний стыд, когда приходится говорить такими звуками, такое впечатление, что тебя заставляют надеть девчачье платье. Какие-то недозвуки, какие-то недослова, причём есть настолько короткие, что я бы и словами это не назвал. Слышишь "he was eaten by Gods" и уже ничему не удивляешься, а оказывается "he was beaten by guards". 
Грамматика английского не является проблемой несмотря на 16 видов времён активного и 10 видов пассивного залогов. Для меня пресловутый Past Participle не просто Past Participle из третьей колонки и всё, а я его вижу шире: это Past Participle Passive Voice для переходных глаголов и Past Participle Active Voice для непереходных глаголов, (который, правда, самостоятельно не употребляется, а служит лишь для образования времён группы Perfect). Само же логическое построение английской речи настолько чужеродно, что скоро оказываешься в полной психо-философской фрустрации, типа куда катится мир? Ежедневно слушая английскую речь, я постоянно замечаю что невозможно даже приблизительно понять смысл, потому что из-за малого количества окончаний речь полностью лишена конфирмативных признаков, которые помогают восстановить и однозначно определить отношения между членами предложений. Подлежащее с глаголом проглатываются где-то в самом начале и их вообще как и не было, он говорит "из", а на самом деле сказал уже "хи из", в песне вроде только два слова сказал, а оказывается уже прочитал текста на две с половиной страницы.  
Смотрел по Дискавери, как ученые пытались обучить языку шимпанзе и пришли к выводу что это невозможно. А я вот хочу спросить "Минуточку, а какому языку вы обучали?", - "Английскому". Ну тогда понятно. Обезьяна видать посмотрела на них типа вас хрен поймешь, пишите одно, говорите другое, я лучше помолчу. Ну как ей объяснить что причиной различного написания и произношения было развитие типографии, а в 14-м веке произошёл Великий Сдвиг Гласных? Надо было обучать русскому, обезьяна уже через полгода бы материлась и даже играла бы в карты.

----------


## Marcus

> Английский язык - очень сложный язык.

 В этом есть своя прелесть.  

> Какие-то недозвуки, какие-то недослова, причём есть настолько короткие, что я бы и словами это не назвал.

 К сожалению, должен признать, что на русский слух англичане нечётко произносят согласные, Возможно у англоязычных похожее ощущение от русской речи?  

> Ежедневно слушая английскую речь, я постоянно замечаю что невозможно даже приблизительно понять смысл, потому что из-за малого количества окончаний речь полностью лишена конфирмативных признаков, которые помогают восстановить и однозначно определить отношения между членами предложений.

 Как же англичане, бедные, друг друга понимают?
Русские тоже глотают целые слоги.

----------


## chaika

I have never heard any authority say that English was a difficult  language to learn. Granted, spelling is a real challenge, but I think  that Chinese "spelling" would be worse. 
I used to speak Russian better than I do now. I have looked at web TV and find that I can barely catch the gist of a conversation. I don't have the chance to speak or hear Russian. I can read it fine, and I can write with errors. I am going to be in Russia this fall, and I have to start practicing my verbal communication.

----------


## Marcus

> I have never heard any authority say that English was a difficult language to learn.

  Всё зависит от родного языка. Для немца или шведа английский не очень трудный, но для русского - достаточно. Сложная фонетика, много незнакомых слов, непривычная грамматика. Короче, русским изучать английский так же сложно, как англичанам (англоязычным) русский.
Чайка, вам кажется, что русские говорят нечётко, небрежно?

----------


## chaika

It depends. When I hear он грит, then, yes, нечетко. And I don't even know how to spell the pronunciation of так сказать! 
According to the Foreign Service Institute (USA), here are the hardest for English speakers to learn: http://mylanguages.org/difficult_languages.php
It is probably different for Russians. Polish, for example, would not make your top 10!

----------


## Aurelian

> В этом есть своя прелесть. 
> Русские тоже глотают целые слоги.

 "Я ще ся шьтаю кльтрным чеком" (Я вообще себя считаю культурным человеком). Я тоже могу так говорить, что меня мало кто поймёт, но зачем? Чтоб меня лучше поняли, мне не трудно сказать так, чтобы человек сразу, без догадок. понял, что я хочу сказать, например: "Ай донт кнов вот ю сайд, плис врайт месадж он (или бай? хрен поймёшь) емайл". То есть сразу чётко и понятно, без кривляний типа "имэйл", "райт" (какой "райт", тот что "ригхт" или другой?)

----------


## Hanna

I would have expected to see Russian on the FSI list, Chaika! 
How disappointing that it is not there! 
How can anyone not think that Russian cases is extremely hard.  
I'm in two minds whether English is hard to learn or not. I was much younger, much more used to hearing it and the motivation was; 'learn English or have no serious career. ' Learning Russian is more an interesting hobby.  
But one thing is certain; it's much harder for Slavic language speakers than speakers of Latin or Germanic languages.  
(I know that technically English is a Germanic language, but if you look at the words it is much more Latin...)

----------


## Crocodile

@Aurelian: Молодец, получился хороший, годный стёб. Респект!  ::  
Тебе надо нас навестить и послушать, как говорят девушки друг с другом. Выговаривают каждое слово и, кажется, каждую букву. В первый раз впечатление жутковатое: вроде и не две девчонки непринуждённо болтают, а, кажется, идёт состязание кто скажет медленнее, чётче и внушительнее.  ::

----------


## Marcus

> I would have expected to see Russian on the FSI list, Chaika!

 The list is not serious. They just took ocasional languages. 
Russians cannot understand the difficulty of English because it's usually the first and often the only language  they study. So they cannot compare.

----------


## Marcus

We learnt English words with transcriptions at school. English spelling was really frustraiting to me. I had to repeate many times "андэстэнд - ундерстанд" to remember the word "understand". Learning vocabulary was the most difficult part of learning English. Pronunciation seemed impossible to me at first, but then I started getting used to it. 
Articles were just useless, meaningless words, which are put before nouns without any rule. Several years had passed before I started understand what they are needed for.
 The Continious aspect was easy to grasp, but the Perfect took a lot of time. Many constructions were easy to remember but looked very strange: "I'm ten years old" (what is "old" in this sentence and how is it connected with other words?), "I'm cold" (the enviroment is cold, actually), "I was given a pen" (Who was given: I or a pen?). Another problem was conversion (when a noun becomes an adjective or a verb or vice-versa). If "summer" means "лето", then what does "summer holiday" mean? "лето каникулы"? But another problem appeared when Ihad got used to conversion: where are its limits? Why "North Pole", but not "Nothern Pole"? What's the difference between "magic" and "magical"?
Questions and indirect speech were easy for me to understand. I did not have serious problems with "there is/ there are, verb s to and to have" at the beginning. Modal verbs have been impossible to master by now, I keep forgetting them. It always takes time to remember where to use an infinitive with "to", a gerund or an infinitive without "to". Prepositions have always been difficult. Pobably those who learn Russian have similar problems with this part of speech. I thougt: "what is "at", where is it?". The lack of distinction between transitive, intransitive and reflexive verbs was also confusing.

----------


## Aurelian

Да, действительно, я помню такие выражения как "I was given a pen", "I was shown a book". Я втыкал и не мог поверить что такое возможно, казалось весь мир перевернулся с ног на голову. Мне тогда казалось, что раз такие выражения имеют смысл, то значит возможно и взглядом зажигать спички. Да что там говорить, такие вещи отчаянно расшатывают психику, я перестал верить в Бога, стал агрессивным и пакостным. Люди за спиной украдкой перешёптывались: "троль, троль. смотрите, идёт троль", (но я не троль, я добрый и отзывчивый, и совсем не троль). Так вот по существу, в английском языке, помимо прямого дополнения действительного оборота, также и беспредложное косвенное дополнение может стать подлежащим параллельного ему страдательного оборота. В русском языке такие страдательные обороты невозможны. Но чтобы лучше понять подобные страдательные обороты, я взял на вооружение метод "грубого перевода". То есть, с изрядной долей уродливости, всё-таки имеет смысл фраза: "Я был ополучен (одаден) ручкою", "Я был опоказан книгою".

----------


## Exciter

А можно чуть больше пояснений для тех, у кого уровень английского ниже (для меня)?
Правильно ли я понимаю, что фраза "I was given a pen" может трактоваться как написанная в действительном, так и в страдательном залоге?
Если да, то разве в случае страдательного залога (когда "I was given") не требуется написать кем было совершено действие, использовав перед этим by ("by a pen", ручкой)?

----------


## Aurelian

Вот как раз с "by a pen" фраза теряет всякий смысл, потому что отвечает на вопрос "кем?", а не "что?". Хотя, с большой долей фантазии можно найти смысл и здесь, типа меня кое-кто, с подозрительным именем пен, отдал, ну скажем, в рабство, в общем "куда-то". Фраза имеет смысл в таком виде: "I was given a pen by my brother". На наше счастье, подобные страдательные обороты возможны лишь с ограниченным количеством глаголов, которые есть смысл заучить: to give, to grant, to offer, to pay, to promise, to show, to tell, to teach.

----------


## Crocodile

> Да, действительно, я помню такие выражения как "I was given a pen", "I was shown a book". Я втыкал и не мог поверить что такое возможно, казалось весь мир перевернулся с ног на голову. Мне тогда казалось, что раз такие выражения имеют смысл, то значит возможно и взглядом зажигать спички. Да что там говорить, такие вещи отчаянно расшатывают психику, я перестал верить в Бога, стал агрессивным и пакостным. Люди за спиной украдкой перешёптывались: "троль, троль. смотрите, идёт троль", (но я не троль, я добрый и отзывчивый, и совсем не троль). Так вот по существу, в английском языке, помимо прямого дополнения действительного оборота, также и беспредложное косвенное дополнение может стать подлежащим параллельного ему страдательного оборота. В русском языке такие страдательные обороты невозможны. Но чтобы лучше понять подобные страдательные обороты, я взял на вооружение метод "грубого перевода". То есть, с изрядной долей уродливости, всё-таки имеет смысл фраза: "Я был ополучен (одаден) ручкою", "Я был опоказан книгою".

 Предлагаю тебе вернуться в лоно истинной веры, ибо "I was given a pen" эквивалентно фразе "Меня одарили ручкой", а совсем инфернальное "I was shown a book" означает всего лишь "Меня познакомили с книгой". Что совсем не так ужасно. Но, не забывай свои корни, помни: "Юный тролль, всегда будь троллем!"  ::

----------


## Aurelian

Я не хотел, чтобы меня упрекнули в использовании других глаголов. На этом форуме столько снобов, что я даже запятую перед "чтобы" поставил.

----------


## Aurelian

Я постоянно слышу по БиБиСи "кэмэл Каддафи". Это до чего же дошли проклятые капиталисты, что не гнушаются человека лично оскорблять. Да сами вы олени, он между прочим полковник, колонел, а не camel.

----------


## Eric C.

> Я постоянно слышу по БиБиСи "кэмэл Каддафи". Это до чего же дошли проклятые капиталисты, что не гнушаются человека лично оскорблять. Да сами вы олени, он между прочим полковник, колонел, а не camel.

 I think it's really offensive for all camels from across the world, comparing THAT to a camel...

----------


## Crocodile

> Я постоянно слышу по БиБиСи "кэмэл Каддафи". Это до чего же дошли проклятые капиталисты, что не гнушаются человека лично оскорблять. Да сами вы олени, он между прочим полковник, колонел, а не camel.

 Они говорят "карамель Каддафи". А "кэмел" - это они так произносят имя другого выдающегося политического деятеля, Героя Советского Союза полковника Гамаля Абдель Насера.  ::

----------


## Margosha511

Я русская и для меня самым тяжёлым языком кажется китайский- не представляю себе как можно запомнить более 1000 иероглифов ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Я русская и для меня самым тяжёлым языком кажется китайский- не представляю себе как можно запомнить более 1000 иероглифов

 Вполне нормальный язык  ::  А кто сказал, что все иероглифы нужно в один присест взять и выучить?
Просто изучение иероглифического письма и изучение алфавита - это совершенно разные, не похожие друг на друга процессы. Алфавит изучается на начальной стадии обучения иностранному языку, и, как правило, в течение короткого срока.
Иероглифическое письмо лучше сравнить с лексикой. Вас, например, не пугает, что для более-менее сносного владения английским нужно запомнить порядка 5000 слов (а то и больше)? И для владения любым другим языком - то же самое! Никто же не говорит, что надо сесть и за один вечер всё это на зубок выучить. Этот процесс занимает годы.
Так же и иероглифическое письмо - совершенно нормально оно изучается. Но только в течение ряда лет. Просто не надо ставить себе целью выучить как можно больше и как можно быстрее. 
Для меня в китайском самым трудным был начальный этап изучения. Но не из-за иероглифов, а из-за произношения. Оно весьма специфичное, надо слух оттачивать. Но регулярные упражнения помогли  ::  
Зато грамматика в нём - одна из наипростейших! Изолирующий язык - словоизменения нет в принципе (ни чисел, ни падежей, ни спряжений, ни времён). Есть с пару десятков основных частиц - которые выражают грамматические нюансы (вопросы, отрицания, определение, связки, завершённость действия, направление и т.д.). И чёткий фиксированный порядок слов. Больше ничего  ::

----------


## Marcus

> Вполне нормальный язык  А кто сказал, что все иероглифы нужно в один присест взять и выучить?
> Просто изучение иероглифического письма и изучение алфавита - это совершенно разные, не похожие друг на друга процессы. Алфавит изучается на начальной стадии обучения иностранному языку, и, как правило, в течение короткого срока.
> Иероглифическое письмо лучше сравнить с лексикой. Вас, например, не пугает, что для более-менее сносного владения английским нужно запомнить порядка 5000 слов (а то и больше)? И для владения любым другим языком - то же самое! Никто же не говорит, что надо сесть и за один вечер всё это на зубок выучить. Этот процесс занимает годы.
> Так же и иероглифическое письмо - совершенно нормально оно изучается. Но только в течение ряда лет. Просто не надо ставить себе целью выучить как можно больше и как можно быстрее. 
> Для меня в китайском самым трудным был начальный этап изучения. Но не из-за иероглифов, а из-за произношения. Оно весьма специфичное, надо слух оттачивать. Но регулярные упражнения помогли  
> Зато грамматика в нём - одна из наипростейших! Изолирующий язык - словоизменения нет в принципе (ни чисел, ни падежей, ни спряжений, ни времён). Есть с пару десятков основных частиц - которые выражают грамматические нюансы (вопросы, отрицания, определение, связки, завершённость действия, направление и т.д.). И чёткий фиксированный порядок слов. Больше ничего

 Где вы учили китайский язык и на каком уровне знаете?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Где вы учили китайский язык и на каком уровне знаете?

 Я учитал китайский сам по учебнику Задоенко для 1-го курса. Ну и с помощью моего приятеля-китайца, который сам в то время учился в России - он мне и помог поставить произношение.
Знаю на весьма начальном уровне. Был в Пекине (в гостях у китайского товарища  ::  ), убедился: меня понимают хорошо. Но у меня словарный запас ограничен, чтобы понимать носителей  ::  
Давно было дело - с тех пор не практиковался.

----------


## Valda

Даже не веру кто-нибуд считает "английский язык самый трудный в мире." по сравнению с другими языками? очень легко. По моему мнению.

----------


## Marcus

> Даже не верю, что кто-нибудь считает английский язык самым трудным в мире. По сравнению с другими языками? Очень легкий. По моему мнению.

 Самым трудным не считает, но и очень легким его тоже не назовёшь.

----------


## Valda

> Самым трудным не считает, но и очень легким его тоже не назовёшь.

 потом скажи меня, какой язык самый простой?

----------


## Marcus

> тогда скажи мне, какой язык самый простой?

 Для кого? Для меня, наверное, белорусский. Это зависит от того, какой язык для человека родной и какие он знает.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Я бы даже ответил так: это ещё зависит и от целей изучения.
Носителю русского языка очень легко освоить основы белорусского или украинского языков, а также хорошо понимать их и более-менее сносно изъясняться.
Если же поставить целью изучить язык в совершенстве (говорить на нём правильно), то для русского значительно труднее научиться говорить правильно по-белорусски или по-украински, чем по-английски. Дело в том, что близкое сходство языков приводит к сильнейшей интерференции с родным языком, от которой намного сложнее избавиться, чем при изучении менее похожих языков. Если только белорусский для вас не родной, вы неизбежно будете вставлять массу "русизмов" в вашу белорусскую речь, даже не подозревая об этом. Другое дело, что пониманию это мешать не будет. 
Так что ответ такой: лёгких языков нет вообще. Но есть языки, на которых достаточно легко научиться неправильно говорить.

----------


## Valda

> Для кого? Для меня, наверное, белорусский. Это зависит от того, какой язык для человека родной и какие он знает.

 Да, точка зрения важная. Но, я все еще думаю мы можем измерять трудность языков совсем от научная точка зрения. 
Сколько типа спряжение... сколько падежи... гендерно нейтральный...  
По-моему, английский язык прост в сравнении.... не так ли?

----------


## kvs

> потом скажи меня, какой язык самый простой?

   Тот язык, на котором (или на которых) учишься говорить с детства. Хорошо понимает ребенок к году своей жизни. К 2 - 3 годам хорошо говорит. До школы его постоянно поправляют окружающие. В школе учит правила. К 15 годам грамотно пишет и говорит. Потом специализированная лексика и к 20 годам может хорошо выражать свои мысли во всех направлениях. И так на всех языках мира. Плюс минус в годах, это уже от развития конкретного человека любой нации.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Да, точка зрения важна. Но, я все же думаю, что мы можем измерить трудность языков на научной основе. 
> Сколько типов спряжения... сколько падежей... гендерно-нейтральный...  
> По-моему, английский язык прост в сравнении.... не так ли?

 I do not think it is possible.
You should always compare a "source language" with a "target language".
E.g. how can you estimate the complexity of English pronunciation without specifying a "source language"?
Phonetic systems can be very different among languages. The English pronunciation is more or less easy for German, Dutch, Swedish-speakers, it is quite difficult for Slavic people (including Russians), and it is extremely difficult for Japanese or Thai speakers... 
So, you cannot just say "the English pronunciation is easy" or "the English pronunciation is hard". You just have to specify "for who". 
As to the grammar:
English has indefinite and definite articles which are difficult to grasp for those who do not have them in their mother tongues.
English has a complicated system of verb tenses (with all those progressive, perfect, perfect progressive forms). Many languages do not have such a system.
English has a complicated system of modal verbs.
English is known for the extensive usage of phrasal verbs, which are difficult to memorize for many non-natives.
Some syntax structures in English (with infinitive, gerund constructions etc.) are difficult to grasp for foreigners.
Irregular verbs also matter. 
Again, everything has to be considered in comparison. 
You can also check the link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardest_language

----------


## Valda

> Тот язык, на котором (или на которых) учишься говорить с детства. Хорошо понимает ребенок к году своей жизни. К 2 - 3 годам хорошо говорит. До школы его постоянно поправляют окружающие. В школе учит правила. К 15 годам грамотно пишет и говорит. Потом специализированная лексика и к 20 годам может хорошо выражать свои мысли во всех направлениях. И так на всех языках мира. Плюс минус в годах, это уже от развития конкретного человека любой нации.

 Естественно, это потому что ребятишки проводят целы день в попытках понимать язык. есди мы, 
как взрослые, проводят наши целы  день в попытках понимать язык в такой среде, мы можем понимать язык быстрее.  
не зависит возраст столько по-моему, зависит жизнь состояние.  
жизнь состояние от дети, например: 
1) нет другой язык в окружающем. За это, они должни концентрировать на одном языке (immersion) 
2) Твои семья, они твои учителя 24/7 
положи взрослые в этом похожая ситуация, они будут испытывать язык-обучения как дети!   

> Да, точка зрения важна. Но, я все же думаю, что мы можем измерить трудность языков на научной основе. 
> Сколько типов спряжения... сколько падежей... гендерно-нейтральный...  
> По-моему, английский язык прост в сравнении.... не так ли?

 Спасибо спасибо, я очень ценю это.  ::  Но, только один несогласие -> "измерять", эта вариант написания от "измерить"  ::  (согласно моему словарю)   

> I do not think it is possible.
> You should always compare a "source language" with a "target language".
> E.g. how can you estimate the complexity of English pronunciation without specifying a "source language"?
> Phonetic systems can be very different among languages. The English pronunciation is more or less easy for German, Dutch, Swedish-speakers, it is quite difficult for Slavic people (including Russians), and it is extremely difficult for Japanese or Thai speakers... 
> So, you cannot just say "the English pronunciation is easy" or "the English pronunciation is hard". You just have to specify "for who". 
> As to the grammar:
> English has indefinite and definite articles which are difficult to grasp for those who do not have them in their mother tongues.
> English has a complicated system of verb tenses (with all those progressive, perfect, perfect progressive forms). Many languages do not have such a system.
> English has a complicated system of modal verbs.
> ...

 я согласена и не согласена 
В большинстве случаев, языки настолько разные друг от друга, что эта не имеет значения что вас исходный язык, и что язык перевода. может быть чуточку. 
В некоторых случаях, эта может помогаеть невпроворот.  
Как говорят по-английски: Nothing is black and white, it's all shades of grey.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Спасибо спасибо, я очень ценю это.  Но, только один несогласие -> "измерять", эта вариант написания от "измерить"  (согласно моему словарю)

 And what does your dictionary say? I can guess: "to measure: измерять, измерить". Something like that?
It does not mean they are interchangeable. In fact, they are not. 
Nearly all Russian verbs comу in pairs "perfective-imperfective". The first one (измерять) is an imperfective verb, which roughly means "to be in the process of measurement", "to be measuring". The second one (измерить) is a perfective verb, which names an action as a whole ("to measure", "to have measured").
But the entire concept of perfectiveness in Russian is very different from English. You just have to "feel" when to use either of them. 
In your example, "измерить" is more suitable than "измерять": ... что мы можем измерить трудность языков ... That is because you accentuate a result, not the process itself.
"измерять" would be possible in some specific context, it adds some subtle nuances to the meaning (when you need to accentuate the process of measurement).

----------


## delog

I think that the sentence "Но, я все же думаю, что мы можем измерять трудность языков на научной основе" is completely acceptable. It means that measurement is possible in principle and it is a fact. Actually I'm not so good in explanations so a couple of examples should help: 
Жара может изнурять - a statement, a fact 
Жара может изнурить - it can do it in some specific circumstance 
Жириновский может изменять гравитацию Земли - a statement, a fact
Жириновский может изменить гравитацию Земли - if he wants he can do it 
Мы можем измерять - a statement, a fact
Мы можем измерить - if we wants we can make some measurements

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> I think that the sentence "Но, я все же думаю, что мы можем измерять трудность языков на научной основе" is completely acceptable.

 I did not say it was impossible. I said "измерить" suits better for that particular example. And "измерять" is possible, but it involves some subtle nuances. If speaking in general, "измерить" just sounds more natural in the context provided by Valda. 
And as to your examples, Delog: yes, they do work. But there are even more nuances, and your examples do not show all of them. 
Consider this one:
Древние Греки догадались, как можно измерить Землю.
but not "измерять"! 
I hope you feel the difference. Unfortunately, there is not a simple single rule for the aspect choice.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

To Valda: 
Turning back to the discussion subject, I would admit I partially agree with you. 
But I think you forgot to mention one important difference between a child and an adult.
A child who is in process of acquisition of his first language, has a completely "clear mind", ready to accept any information. There is no "reference point" to him, the language he is learning in the language-speaking environment is the first and the only language he knows.
An adult is already fluent in his native language. And that is a "reference point" for him. A native language "dictates" how he is used to express thoughts. That is a significant obstacle to get rid of the native language habits and to get used to the foreign way of expressing thoughts.
According to the Sapir-Wolof hypotesis, our native language is what forms our "world picture". A child has no "world picture" at all yet, it is being formed together with learning the first language. 
And I would say the "source" language (I mean one's first language) always matters when we learn a second language. For example, I see some errors in your latest post in Russian, and those errors show you used some calques from your native English. You subconsciously expect Russian to behave the same way as you are used to, but the reality is different. And you would need some conscious effort to "re-organize" your thinking. 
I will explain your errors in another post.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Естественно, это потому что ребятишки проводят целый день в попытках понимать язык.

 "ребятишки" is correct, but this word is somehow emotionally coloured, it expresses some warm feeling to some specific children. If you speak in general, it's better to use a neutral word "дети".
"в попытках понимать язык" is grammatically correct, but sounds strange. "Попытка" is "an attempt", and it often implies the prediction that it could turn unsuccessful. It sounds as "they are trying, trying, trying to understand a language for the whole day, but they do not reach a result". I would replace it with "общаясь на родном языке" or "слыша свой родной язык" or "слыша родную речь" or "в языковой среде" etc.
A possible sentence is "Я провёл целый день в попытках понять (perfective!) теорию относительности" – "I spent the whole day in my attempts to understand the relativity theory" (I applied all my efforts to understand it). Usually it also implies "I did not reach a result", but not necessarily. 
So, my suggestion is:
Естественно, это потому что дети проводят целый день, слыша речь на родном языке.   

> Если бы мы,  (как -> unnecessary) взрослые, проводили (наши -> unnecessary) целый день в попытках понимать язык в такой среде, мы могли бы понимать язык быстрее.

 Note conditionals: your structure is "If we could, we would…" In Russian, conditionals are expressed as "past tense form + бы". That is not actually a past tense, that is a way conditionals are formed.
Again, "в попытках понимать язык" does not sound goods (for the reason explained above).
"понимать язык быстрее" is grammatically OK, but sounds strange as well: "to understand the language faster". It’s like if you could "understand slowly" or "understand fast".
You probably meant "быстрее научиться понимать язык". 
So, you have:
Если бы мы, взрослые, проводили целый день в языковой среде, мы могли бы быстрее научиться понимать язык.   

> не зависит возраст столько по-моему, зависит жизнь состояние.

 
Зависеть от something (genitive): не зависит от возраста.
Not so … as … = Не столько …, сколько …
"жизнь состояние" – a calque from English (life state). English "noun A + noun B" structures do not exist in Russian. There are two choices:  "adjective A + noun B": "жизненное состояние" ("lifal" state) although there is not such an adjective in English;"noun B + noun A in Genitive": "состояние жизни" (state of life).
And "состояние" (state) is not a good word here. Better: "условия" (conditions). 
So, you get:
По-моему, это не столько зависит от возраста, сколько от условий жизни.   

> жизнь состояние от дети, например:

 Условия жизни детей, …   

> 1) нет другого языка в окружении. Поэтому, они должны концентрировать внимание на одном языке (immersion)

 Нет другого языка – "нет" always requires Genitive.В окружающем + smth. ("окружающий" is an adjective, and should not be used alone): в оружающем мире. Your choice is "в окружении" (a noun).That is why = Поэтому"Концентрировать" is a transitive verb. You can only "концентрировать something", for example, you can "концентрировать внимание" (to concentrate your attention). Or, you may use a reflexive intransitive verb "концентрироваться" (to be concentrated)."Они должны" = they must. In your example, it is better to say "они вынуждены" (they are forced to).
My suggestion:
Нет другого языка в окружении. Поэтому, они вынуждены концентрироваться на одном языке.   

> 2) Твоя семья, они твои учителя 24/7)

 Твоя семья – "семья (family)" is singular in Russian."они" has to be replaced by "это" in this context (because you are just adding a definition or clarification: A is B).24/7 – I see what you mean, but we do not use this expression in Russian. My wife did not understand it even  ::  You can say: "это твои постоянные учителя" or find another expression to convey this idea.
So,
Твоя семья – это твои постояннные учителя.   

> положи взрослые в этом похожая ситуация, они будут испытывать язык-обучения как дети!

 1. In Russian, it is impossible "положить в ситуацию", you can "поставить в ситуацию" or "поместить в ситуацию". "Положить" implies putting into a horizontal position, "поставить" – putting into a vertical position, "поместить" is generic.
2. You are talking about adults in general, therefore you’d better use it in singular ("generic singular"): Поставь взрослого (singular accusative) в похожую ситуацию (singular accusative).
3. "это" is unnecessary here.
"испытывать язык обучения" does not sound right, and it is even ununderstandable. I would say: "они будут обучаться языку как дети". 
So far:
Поставь взрослого в похожую ситуацию, и он будет обучаться языку как ребёнок! (Note: I rephrased everything in singular. You may keep plural, but the singular is better).   

> Спасибо спасибо, я очень ценю это. Но, только одно несогласие -> "измерять" – это вариант написания (от -> unnecessary) "измерить" (согласно моему словарю)

 1. "одно несогласие" – несогласие is neuter!
2. However, we do not say it like that. "Одно несогласие" is grammatically correct, but unnatural. You could say "Я только в одном не согласна".
3. "Это" (as a substitution of "is"), not "эта"!
4. "от" is unnecessary. 
Спасибо спасибо, я очень ценю это. Но я только в одном не согласна: "измерять" – это вариант написания "измерить" (согласно моему словарю). 
BTW, it is not a variant (I explained it in an earlier post). They are two related but different verbs (imperfective and perfective).   

> я согласна и не согласна

 Я согласна и не согласна.
Согласен (masc.) – согласна (fem.) – согласно (neu.) – согласны (pl.)
Note the unstable "е": it only appears when there is no vowel after the consonant group.     

> В большинстве случаев, языки настолько разные друг от друга, что это не имеет значения что для вас исходный язык, а что язык перевода. может быть чуточку.

 "Языки настолько разные" is OK. "Языки настолько различаются" is OK. "Языки настолько отличаются друг от друга" is OK. "Языки настолько отличны друг от друга" is OK. "Языки настолько разные друг от друга" is wrong.
If you prefer using "друг от друга", you need the verb "отличаться" or the adjective "отличный". Or, just drop this "друг от друга". 
2. "Это" (as an equivalent to English "it"), not "эта"! But I would prefer omitting it here. In most of cases, the impersonal "it" is just omitted in Russian.
3. "Что" can work here. But "какой" is much better. You are talking about languages, right? So, you imply: "какой (из языков) для вас – исходный язык, а какой – язык перевода". "Какой из них" is even better (which of them).
4. You forgot "для": "for you".
5. You are contrasting two facts: which one is the source language for you, and which one is the target language. If contrasting, use the conjunction "а", not "и". 
The new version:
В большинстве случаев, языки настолько отличаются друг от друга, что не имеет значения, какой из них для вас исходный, а какой – язык перевода. Может быть, чуточку.   

> В некоторых случаях, это может помочь (невпроворот -> not clear what you mean). 
> Как говорят по-английски: Nothing is black and white, it's all shades of grey.

 Again, "это"."это помогает" (no soft sign!) = "it helps"."Это может помогает" – incorrect. "Это может помочь" – It can help (infinitive form).What did you mean by "невпроворот"? Actually, "невпроворот" is only used in a fixed idiom "У меня дел невпроворот" = "I am up to the ears in work", meaning "a lot of stuff to do".

----------


## Margosha511

Для меня в англиском всегда было проблемой изучать времена- в русском всего 3 времени, а в инглише -12. Например: девочка посадила розы- в русском это просто прошлое время, а на англиском будет иметь значение как давно девочка посадила розы- в данный момент или 2 часа назад.

----------


## LXNDR

never found it particularly difficult, certainly not after i finally somehow grasped its logic, i just like its succinctness and expressiveness 
with just a few short words you can say quite a lot 
i've never learned another Slavic language but i figure it would be more difficult just on the strength of the resemblance to Russian where similar or even identical words may mean different things, let alone the pronunciation which can be perceived as twisted Russian, and it's hard to define a rule or a method for twisting your mother tongue, that is find logic in another Slavic language pronunciation without constantly falling back to Russian and making comparisons

----------


## Anixx

> So how many percent of the population of Russia would be able to understand an American film without subtitles/dubbing? 
> How many would be able to understand the messages here? 
> Does it vary a lot between bigger cities and rural area?

 I think less than 0.01%.

----------


## Anixx

> There are a lot of English (or sounds like English, but taken from, for example, Latin) words in Russian language. Much more than you can imagine. Computer, file, forum, site, freelance, startup, chat, blog... in short almost all computer terms... tank, machine, automobile, stand, crystal, label, brand, summit, telephone, calculator, astronomy, philosophy, mathematics, manager, director, design... And this is only off the top of my head. 
> Concerning a most difficult language in the world, I think it is Japanese.

 I do not think that there are many English-derived words outside computer and financial slang. At least way less than from Latin, Greek and even German.

----------


## Anixx

> Are you joking? My guess - less than 5%. In big cities maybe 5-7% in the best case. I know English better than most of my aquaitances, but still, when I watch an American movie without subtitles/dubbing I understand less rhan 50% .

 Well I also do not understand anything when I see an English-language movie or listen to a song.
At the same time there is hardly 1% who can read English as I can so the number of those who can understand a move is even less.

----------


## Anixx

I would say that I cannot understand the spirit of English as a human language. Even if I compose a sentence I compose it as a program code with most of the words look weird and nonsensical for me. This is not the case of some other languages, even if I do not speak them. For example, German, Latin, Greek and Japanese look as languages to me, not as code even though I never learned them. Even Latin and Greek words in English look more living than the core English vocabulary. At the same time Arabic would look similarly to English - nonessential  hubbub even if can be decoded...

----------


## Marcus

> At the same time there is hardly 1% who can read English as I can so the number of those who can understand a move is even less.

 That's an exaggeration.

----------


## Anixx

> That's an exaggeration.

 Well I count all the age groups. I think the least percentage of understanding is among the schoolchildren and among the old people. For the middle age and the students the percentage is greater.

----------


## kidkboom

> it can't be that hard, it's spoken in every corner of the world.

 
Подобные было сказано о танцах - все же, мои ноги всегда, кажется, не согласны. =P

----------


## delog

> At the same time there is hardly 1% who can read English as I can so the number of those who can understand a move is even less.

 According to the population census there are 7 574 303 (5,3%) of people who know English. Of course anyone could say (s)he know English, so this number should be considered as an upper bar.   

> Подобное было сказано о танцах, но все же, мои ноги не всегда, кажется,  не  согласны. =P

----------


## Valda

Я не согла́сна с Sapirom-Whorfon тео́рией. Я на самом дела полага́ю что любой мо́жет измени́ть свою́ родно́й язы́к для друго́й. То́лько на́до пре́данность, си́ла во́ли, и мно́го вре́мя  и эне́ргии и всё возмо́жно! 
взро́слый челове́к мо́жет станови́ться носи́теля язы́к без пробле́ма, и быстре́е чем де́ти.  
Взро́слый есть бо́льше у́мственные спосо́бности, ребёнок есть намно́го бо́льше времени. Вре́мя важне́е. Ребёнок победи́т...Всё, как есть.

----------


## Doomer

> Я не согла́сна с Sapirom-Whorfon тео́рией. Я на самом дела полага́ю что любой мо́жет измени́ть свою́ родно́й язы́к для друго́й. То́лько на́до пре́данность, си́ла во́ли, и мно́го вре́мя  и эне́ргии и всё возмо́жно!

 Brain studies do not agree with you

----------


## Valda

У вас есть цита́ты? ссы́лки?

----------


## Doomer

> У вас есть цита́ты? ссы́лки?

 "Joy Hirsch and her colleagues at Cornell University used fMRI to determine how multiple languages are represented in the human brain. *They found that native and second languages are spatially separated in Broca's area*, which is a region in the frontal lobe of the brain that is responsible for the motor parts of language-movement of the mouth, tongue, and palate." 
"The fMRI studies suggest that the difficulty adult learners of a second language may have is not with understanding the words of the second language, but with the motor skills of forming the words with the mouth and tongue. This may explain why learners of a second language can oftentimes comprehend a question asked in the new language, but are not always able to form a quick response." 
"*The idea that second languages learned early in childhood are not separately processed in the brain is supported by fMRI studies of brain development in children.* Researchers at UCLA report that the language areas of the brain seem to go through the most dynamic period of growth between the ages of 6 and 13."  BrainConnection.com - How the Brain Learns a Second Language - Page 3

----------


## Valda

Наш спор - он про кто мо́жет контроли́ровать но́вый язы́к быстре́е, де́ти и́ли взро́слые лю́ди. Нет в како́й зо́на мозг второй язы́к нахо́дится.  То́лько о́чень немно́гие лю́ди (взро́слые лю́ди) мо́гут контроли́ровать но́вый язы́к как носи́телем языка́, но э́та возмо́жно. Так, мы говори́м то́лько о родно́м языке́... приобретённых и́ли при рожде́нии (acquired or from birth). 
"Researchers at UCLA report that the language areas of the brain seem to go through the most dynamic period of growth between the ages of 6 and 13." -  не обяза́тельно означа́ет, что дети мо́гут  постига́ть язы́к быстре́е. В действи́тельности, э́то зна́чит что их рост-мо́зга не завершён всё ещё. И что их у́мственные спосо́бности (brainpower) ни́зкий чем взро́слые лю́ди.

----------


## Doomer

> И что их у́мственные спосо́бности (brainpower) ни́зкий чем взро́слые лю́ди.

 There is no such thing as general brainpower
kids have brains prepared for learning (to study new things), adults however have brains prepared for logic and responsibility (to use known things)
The older an adult the harder he/she can learn something new - it is a fact

----------


## Valda

> The older an adult the harder he/she can learn something new - it is a fact

 Кто мо́жет понима́ть лине́йная а́лгебра лу́чше - де́ти и́ли взро́слые лю́ди?

----------

